# Régler le contraste, pas la luminosité



## dubost (10 Avril 2003)

Bonjour,

Peut-on régler le contraste (et non la luminosité) d'un écran de PowerBook 15" sous OS X.2 (réglage possible avec un écran cathodique) ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dubost:</font><hr /> * Bonjour,

Peut-on régler le contraste (et non la luminosité) d'un écran de PowerBook 15" sous OS X.2 (réglage possible avec un écran cathodique) ?

Merci d'avance !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu peux créer un étalonnage, ce qui te permettra de jouer sur ton gamma et point blanc.
_Mais pas de réglage de contraste, comme pour la luminosité._
Préférences Systéme --&gt;Moniteurs --&gt;Etalonner.


----------



## dubost (10 Avril 2003)

Est-ce une des caractéristiques des écrans plats ?

En tout cas merci pour ces infos !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2003)

Sur mon SyncMaster 181T, j'ai un réglage pour le contraste, si je suis connecté en VGA.
Par contre si je passe DVI non.
Un technicien va sans doute passer par là et t'expliquer mieux que moi pourquoi


----------

